

The Coding Interview - regs
http://blog.palantir.com/2011/10/03/the-coding-interview/

======
regs
A good complement to our other post last week, How to Rock an Algorithms
Interview - [http://blog.palantir.com/2011/09/26/how-to-rock-an-
algorithm...](http://blog.palantir.com/2011/09/26/how-to-rock-an-algorithms-
interview/)

